# how to monitor your fps during game play



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi TSF
I was wondering to to monitor my fps during game play


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the game doesn't have a key you can press or command you can enter into the command line, use your graphics card control panel to monitor FPS.

I haven't used the ATI conrol panel for a while, but I remember there being an onscreen FPS option, and there's definitely one in the nvidia control panel. Or you can use RivaTuner.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

no i didn't find a way to monitor my fps in the ati control center, but what i want is to have a little number of the frames in the corner of my monitor while I'm playing games


----------

